
Reflections by a Dallas police officer - Daviey
http://www.hlswatch.com/2016/07/09/reflections-by-a-dallas-police-officer/
======
metasean
> These men who died were men of guardian hearts protecting citizens’
> constitutional rights as warriors in a battle for their lives. And that
> dichotomy is a sense of struggle for me as an advocate for stronger police
> community relations, an inclusive in-group identity for citizen and police
> where they are not pitted against one another. It is imperative that we
> continue to deal with and overcome inherent bias and its effects on human
> beings.

